# 1/35th Tamiya Panther FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A very rare type of model from me is this Panther Ausf.A , I usually build aircraft.

This Panther turned out to be an early 1970's vintage kit and was not quite as nice as what you would expect from more recent Tamiya offerings, for an aircraft modeler like myself this was not very helpful but built the thing anyway.

As you can see this Panther wears the recently discovered Discbush type of camouflage pattern that is basically a hybrid of the better known Disc and Ambush schemes.









































Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice build up of a very old kit. Tamiya's new Panther Ausf D is great and a far cry from their 1971 Panther Ausf A.

For what its worth the A was never painted in disc camo; only some G tanks (the final version). The tanks used a repeating pattern stencil. You can get 1/35 stencils now to duplicate the patern exactly. It takes a lot of work.

http://www.militarymodelling.com/si...52/panther g befehls r01 hermann goring 3.jpg


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Nick!

No, the Panther Ausf A. did not wear the well known hard edged disc camouflage as seen on later variants of Panthers but like was stated in my post the camouflage scheme on my model was painted in a newly discovered 'Discbush' scheme that clearly had elements of both the Disc and Ambush schemes.
I used the two photographs of a Panther Ausf.A that were for sale on E-bay a couple months ago as a reference when painting my model, AFAIK these photographs were unpublished in any reference books.

Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can find some photo gems on eBay. There is a fellow who culls through them weekly and posts his finding on Missing Lynx, in the Axis group.

As an aside (and I did this once).... the Panther A's left side exahust stack is only the middle large pipe. It would be rusty. But the two side pipes are breather tubes and not connected to the exhaust system and do not rust.


----------

